# frozen desserts



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good book written for professionals about frozen desserts? In particular, I'm looking for information on gelato. Also looking for formulae and a good discussion on the science underlying the making of ice cream and gelato as well as sorbets and sherbets, basically the churned while freezing desserts.

I'd like to know what the lowest percentage of sugar is by weight of dairy should be for stadard gelatti. Also the same for ice creams and sorbets. Also which fruit purees can be diluted and which benefit from direct sugar. Alos what about trimoline and other inverted sugar products. When and how much. And Pectin, too. I don't want to use commercial stabilizers that contain locust bean or guar gum or gelatin (especially gelatin. Don't want any animal products in the sorbet).


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I didn't find much but hopefully it'll help

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...280431-5376867
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...280431-5376867
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...280431-5376867
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...280431-5376867


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Thanks, Headless, for taking the time to search. I've seen that book already. I've been having trouble finding professional books. almost all of the books out there were written for the home cook audience. So they are mostly recipe books. Not really cookbooks. I'm really looking for something with a lot more text and science but not necessarily at the molecular level. I tried reading one of those before but it focused mostly on commercial manufacturing of ice creams. So I would like lots of technical information but not at the ultra-scientific level.

Anyone out there an experienced gelato maker who can offer wisdom?


----------

